# (A/Rexxar) La vita e Bella sucht  Dich :)



## Ginahh (9. März 2012)

_Hallo zusammen,

Wir die Gilde la vita é Bella suchen neue Member. Gleich vorweg wir sind keine Raidgilde. Wir bezeichnen uns eher als Casual oder Feierabendgilde.

Unsere Gilde ist eher klein, der Hauptkern besteht momentan aus max. 10 Spielern, die Raids füllen wir mit externen Freunden auf.

Da über die Zeit doch einige Member inaktiv geworden sind oder die Gilde verlassen haben suchen wir neue Member.

Wir Raiden, aber dies eher langsam und gemütlich. Je nach Setup kann es auch vorkommen, dass mal gar nichts klappt. Momentan ziehen wir 1x die Woche los. (Montags, 20:00-22:00)

Da die meisten Member tagsüber beruflich oder familiär eingespannt sind, ist die Hauptaktivität unser Gilde meistens auch erst Abends und zu den Raids, am Wochenende ist es eher ruhig.
Bevorzugt suchen wir Tanks und Heiler mit DD Specc, aber auch jede andere Klasse ist uns Willkommen.

*Was wir uns von Dir wünschen:*

- Wir verbringen viel Zeit im TS auch einfach mal so, es wäre schön Dich auch hin und wieder dort anzutreffen (kein Muss)
- Spass am Spiel und Du solltest Dich und das Spiel nicht allzu ernst nehmen
- Die meisten unserer Member sind jenseits der 30 , deshalb wäre es von Vorteil, wenn Du ein entsprechendes Alter mitbringst
-Wenn wir raiden, möchten wir einen lustigen Abend verbringen und nicht durch die Raids hetzen um möglichst viele Items abzugreifen

*Was uns ausmacht:*

- Ein Grundverständniss seiner Klasse vorrausgesetzt darf bei uns jeder mitraiden
- Bei Wipes wird niemand niedergemacht, weil er wenig dps macht oder schlecht heilt/tankt, wir versuchen das Problem sachlich zu analysieren und bieten auch Hilfestellung bei Problemen mit Rotation etc. an
- Keine Ex und Hopp Gilde, uns gibt es seit 2008
- Regelmässige reale Gildentreffen (nächstes Jahr z.B. in Hamburg)
- Wir haben eine Partnergilde Mala Fide auf der Hordenseite, bei Interesse kannst Du gerne in beiden Gilden aktiv sein.
- Wappenrock, Bankfächer, TS3 und eine tolle Homepage haben wir auch 

Wenn Du meinst wir passen zusammen stell Dich auf unserer Homepage vor: www.meinegil.de

Wir freuen uns auf Dich !_


----------



## Ginahh (17. März 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (1. April 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Dratonia (30. April 2012)

schubs


----------



## Ginahh (18. Mai 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (8. Juni 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (18. Juni 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (9. Juli 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (7. August 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (22. August 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (10. September 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Dratonia (3. Oktober 2012)

schubs


----------



## Ginahh (30. Oktober 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (11. November 2012)

/hochschubs


----------



## Ginahh (19. Dezember 2012)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (7. Januar 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (28. Januar 2013)

/schubs....wir suchen immer noch


----------



## Ginahh (20. Februar 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (24. April 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (23. Mai 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (21. Juni 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (30. Juni 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (29. August 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (26. September 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (30. Oktober 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (21. November 2013)

/schübs


----------



## Ginahh (12. Dezember 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (5. Januar 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (6. März 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (29. Mai 2014)

/suchen noch DD mit heal und /oder Tank specc


----------



## Ginahh (27. Juni 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (6. August 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (15. August 2014)

Wir Raiden wieder 1x die Woche! Sollten sich noch ein paar Leute der Gilde anschliessen erhöhen wir auch auf 2x die Woche


----------



## Ginahh (29. Oktober 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (26. November 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (18. Dezember 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (12. Januar 2015)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (23. März 2015)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (10. Juli 2015)

/schubs


----------

